

ACM-ICPC World Finals 2015 Problems [pdf] - kenrick95
http://icpc.baylor.edu/worldfinals/problems/icpc2015.pdf

======
kenrick95
Live scoreboard:
[http://icpc.baylor.edu/scoreboard/](http://icpc.baylor.edu/scoreboard/)

~~~
bepolite
Wow.. Stanford is #74?

~~~
kenrick95
Maybe this will answer why.

[https://www.quora.com/Why-do-the-top-universities-like-
MIT-H...](https://www.quora.com/Why-do-the-top-universities-like-MIT-Harvard-
UCB-Stanford-IITs-and-Caltech-fail-to-make-an-impact-in-ICPC-world-finals)

------
littlestitious
From Wikipedia: 'The 2015 World Finals are being held in Marrakesh (Morocco)
during May 16-21, hosted by Mohammed the Fifth University, Al Akhawayn
University and Mundiapolis University. Final competition will be on May 20th.
128 teams are competing to be World Champion.'

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ACM_International_Collegiate_Pr...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ACM_International_Collegiate_Programming_Contest#2015_World_Finals)

------
virulent
I participated in ACM-ICPC regionals back in November and it was a lot of fun.
I definitely recommend it to anyone that has the chance to go to preliminaries
next year.

The time limits are quite brutal for some of the problems @ finals, most of
them I'd never have a proper optimal solution for.

Also, the fact that Peking understood and solved A in just 5 minutes is crazy.
Sure, I could at least do A, but they practice enormously just for these.

~~~
anonetal
Not denying the rest of what you say -- these teams are scary good, but A was
really simple -- lot simpler than the first problems I remember from when I
coached our school's team.

I just tried the brute force solution in Java, took me maybe 3-4 mins to code
up and it finished with the max value of n in less than 1s.

~~~
virulent
I agree that A is really simple. I was pretty surprised to see that as a
problem.

Was that 3-4 mins from first starting to read it to finishing a solution? If
so then great, but personally I would've taken 10-15 minutes because I'd be
carefully reading it first and wondering why it sounds so simple.

~~~
anonetal
Yes, I did know that someone did it in 5 mins, so that helped :)

I think it took me 9-10 mins in total, including testing on the provided
inputs. I think I could have done it in a few mins faster 15 years ago when I
competed (never made it to the Finals though). Also typically: one of the team
members would immediately start coding up the first problem while others are
working on the next problems, with the assumption that the first one is quite
simple.

------
PaulJulius
Is there any way to attempt these problems and verify our solutions? Do they
release the test input/outputs?

~~~
mzl
The problems can be tried online at
[https://icpc.kattis.com/problems](https://icpc.kattis.com/problems)

